# Majora's Mask 3D Remake - Official Thread



## Trundle (Nov 5, 2014)

Nintendo has just announced Majora's Mask remake for Nintendo 3DS and 2DS! Discuss thoughts. Release is supposed to be Spring 2015.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 5, 2014)

I've played Majora's Mask before but never completed it. I'm excited for the re-release because now I can finally get to completing it. I never had the motivation to go back to the GameCube version after leaving it for so long.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

it's finally here.

finally. HYPE TRAIN


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> I've played Majora's Mask before but never completed it. I'm excited for the re-release because now I can finally get to completing it. I never had the motivation to go back to the GameCube version after leaving it for so long.



How the hell did you even manage to play the GCN version for a notable amount of time with all its problems?


----------



## Imitation (Nov 5, 2014)

I need to pre order this the moment it goes online 0_0


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 5, 2014)

Really excited for it on 3DS, I've never properly played it before so this will be my chance .

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> I need to pre order this the moment it goes online 0_0



, wow any prices mentioned yet?


----------



## Imitation (Nov 5, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> , wow any prices mentioned yet?



I dont think so yet but ALBW limited edition was ?50 so maybe around that price?


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 5, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> How the hell did you even manage to play the GCN version for a notable amount of time with all its problems?


Good question. I think that may have been the reason I quit playing it in the first place. I never felt like playing it afterwards so just left it, even when it came out as a VC release, it's nice that I can play it on 3DS soon.



Voltz09 said:


> I need to pre order this the moment it goes online 0_0
> -snip-


Same here. That looks too good to pass up.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 5, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I need to pre order this the moment it goes online 0_0



SOLD NINTENDO TAKE MY MONEY


----------



## Flop (Nov 5, 2014)

FIERCE IS PLEASED YES


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 5, 2014)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE OMG NOW I CAN DIE HAPPY!!!! *insert annoying girly scream here*


----------



## FancyThat (Nov 5, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I dont think so yet but ALBW limited edition was ?50 so maybe around that price?



Probably, maybe more. Worth it though ^^.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 5, 2014)

Yay  I've been waiting for this.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I need to pre order this the moment it goes online 0_0



Yeah, ok. That's cool and all.

But what is America getting?


----------



## Emily (Nov 5, 2014)

OH MY GOSH MY FAVE LOZ TAKE MY MONEY FOR THAT SPECIAL EDITION  so many great games out next year i need so much money rip wallet


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 5, 2014)

I cannot hope to adequately express my excitement. I have the N64 hooked up to my big screen specifically because I wanted to replay _Majora's Mask_ on it. My reaction to the 3DS version:


----------



## Javocado (Nov 5, 2014)

I CAN'T I'M SO HYPED I CANT * MASK* MY EXCITEMENT


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

omg omg omg.

I need this noooowwww. Nintendo, I have been waiting too long!

When do I start throwing money at my monitor. WHEN. D:


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 5, 2014)

...


----------



## Trundle (Nov 5, 2014)

Javocado said:


> I CAN'T I'M SO HYPED I CANT * MASK* MY EXCITEMENT



i'm having a majora hard time believing it


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh, and trailer:


----------



## spCrossing (Nov 5, 2014)

*IT FINALLY HAPPENED, I'M CRYING OVER THIS.*


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

WOAH, I JUST HEARD ABOUT THIS! *JUMPS ON THE HYPE TRAIN* WOOT WOOT!


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 5, 2014)

...


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2014)

ok thanks now just give me super mario sunshine remake and i will be happy


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 5, 2014)

I'm so excited you have no idea I feel like a ****in loser as a 21 yr old sobbing about this and my brother walks in wondering what the hell happened. _I'm not okkkkkk_


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> ok thanks now just give me super mario sunshine remake and i will be happy



Aren't you happy enough with this


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 5, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> I'm so excited you have no idea I feel like a ****in loser as a 21 yr old sobbing about this and my brother walks in wondering what the hell happened. _I'm not okkkkkk_



lolol. My boyfriend's gonna have a similar reaction when he shows up with dinner. 21-years-old and I'm so excited that I'm SHAKING in my chair.

Nintendo toyed with us for TOO LONG.


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> ok thanks now just give me super mario sunshine remake and i will be happy


I'm waiting for them to drop hints with SMS related DLC for Splatoon






Dustmop said:


> Oh, and trailer:



if any of ya'll want any parts of this gif'd lmk


----------



## Princess (Nov 5, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I need to pre order this the moment it goes online 0_0



omg


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

Jake. said:


> ok thanks now just give me super mario sunshine remake and i will be happy



If this ever happens, I do hope Nintendo finds some way to make the blue coins less tedious. They were a neat thing at first, but by the end I was just completely ****ing sick of them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zoraluv said:


> if any of ya'll want any parts of this gif'd lmk



gif everything


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 5, 2014)

Here's a Gif Set of any of you that want it! 
_Note: I didn't make any of them x3_


----------



## azukitan (Nov 5, 2014)

Heeeeeeeeeck yes. About time!


----------



## M O L K O (Nov 5, 2014)

typhoonmoore said:


> Here's a Gif Set of any of you that want it!
> _Note: I didn't make any of them x3_



is that a ben doll in the third gif
im not TRYiNG TO BE UNNY




this makes me 2 happy


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 5, 2014)

Zoraluv said:


> is that a ben doll in the third gif
> im not TRYiNG TO BE UNNY
> -snip-
> this makes me 2 happy


It's the Elegy of Emptiness. Not a "ben doll". That creepypasta sucked.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 5, 2014)

...


----------



## RhinoK (Nov 5, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> It's the Elegy of Emptiness. Not a "ben doll". That creepypasta sucked.


its a ben doll cant u read

- - - Post Merge - - -



Voltz09 said:


> I need to pre order this the moment it goes online 0_0



I LOVE THE GAME BOXART

I may just pre-order this for once...


----------



## Jake (Nov 5, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> Aren't you happy enough with this



i never said i wasnt happy with an MM remake, I just said I'd be happy with a SMS remake. I'm still happy with a MM remake


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 5, 2014)

...


----------



## nard (Nov 5, 2014)

I've wanted to play this game for so long, but had no Gamecube/whatever system it was on.








Contain the hype! Contain the HYPE!


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 5, 2014)

...


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 5, 2014)

THIS IS THE BEST THING THAT EVER HAPPENED TO ME!!!!


OMGOMGOMGOMG IM CRYING RIGHT NOW. IM SOOOOOOOOOO HAPPY!


----------



## Eldin (Nov 5, 2014)

omg they finally made it 

_*GLORIOUS*_


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

Fuzzling said:


> I've wanted to play this game for so long, but had no Gamecube/whatever system it was on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N64 is the only system you should be playing it on currently.

Hopefully the 3DS version doesn't meet with a terrible fate like the Gamecube one did.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 5, 2014)

*The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 3D*

I'm sure that everyone knows about Majora's Mask from the N64. Well it's finally getting a 3DS remake, just as Ocarina of Time did a few years ago. 

I never got to play it on the N64, because when I got my N64, GameCube games were sold instead of N64 games, so. Now, I'll beable to play this game!


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 5, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> N64 is the only system you should be playing it on currently.


Is the Wii VC version also crap? I know it's impossible to obtain it now that the services for DS/Wii have been taken down, I'm just wondering.


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 5, 2014)

People have been _begging_ for this for *many years* now, and now that Nintendo has FINALLY confirmed that it's going to be a thing, people are *****ing that it's not on the Wii U instead. 

If I was in charge at Nintendo, I'd cancel it just because of that JUST to piss people off.


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 5, 2014)

I've never play loz before, is this a good game to start with?


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 5, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> To be fair, it was pretty scary for 12 year old me. And it was really fun, because it wasn't just a creepypasta, it was an ARG? I think that's the acronym everybody was using. Alternate reality game. It was like a puzzle everyone had to figure out, and it was interactive. I mean, the youtube videos, cleverbot, maybe that wasn't very original stuff? But I hadn't seen anything like it before so it was pretty interesting.
> 
> ...Aaaand then the author broke the fourth wall and started talking about making a game for it or some crap, and surprise surprise it went on permanent hiatus.


I think most creepypastas and ARGs suck, because they rarely have a good pay-off. Unless an ARG somehow leads people to find a couple thousand bucks it's not worth it. And creepypastas are just cliches given story form, or something stupid turned into a "scary" thing. Ben Drowned was really no exception to it. I'd already had enough of the ~haunted cartridge~ stories when it started.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 5, 2014)

I didn't even realize this thread was created when I made mine just a few moments ago. Makes it moot then.


Anyway, I can't wait to play this as I never had the opportunity to play the original


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 5, 2014)

People have been _begging_ for this for *many years* now, and now that Nintendo has FINALLY confirmed that it's going to be a thing, people are *****ing that it's not on the Wii U instead. 

If I was in charge at Nintendo, I'd cancel it just because of that JUST to piss people off.




Tinkalila said:


> I've never play loz before, is this a good game to start with?



Honestly, no. _Majora's Mask_ is one of the darker, slightly more complicated titles in the series. You have to deal with the masks, managing your time, turning back time, etc.

I'd say start with _A Link to the Past_ or _Ocarina of Time_ for the full console Zelda experience. Maybe even _Link's Awakening DX_ if you prefer handhelds, then _A Link Between Worlds_ (play ALttP before this one).


----------



## FriendlyVillager (Nov 5, 2014)

man i really need to catch up on my zelda games. I still have to finish Spirit Tracks, and start playing Ocarina and LBW


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Is the Wii VC version also crap? I know it's impossible to obtain it now that the services for DS/Wii have been taken down, I'm just wondering.



Honestly, I can't say for this as I never bothered with it.

Also completely forgot that it being on VC at one point was even a thing lel.



In other news, my Wind Waker Link nendo came in the mail just in time for today.

What? It's Zelda.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 5, 2014)

...


----------



## Elijo (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> 
> it's finally here.
> 
> finally. HYPE TRAIN


TIME TO JOIN THE HYPE TRAIN! CHOO CHOO!


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 5, 2014)

Spoiler


----------



## SteveyTaco (Nov 5, 2014)

Kuma said:


> TIME TO JOIN THE HYPE TRAIN! CHOO CHOO!



Chugga-chugga choo-choo!


----------



## Tinkalila (Nov 5, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> People have been _begging_ for this for *many years* now, and now that Nintendo has FINALLY confirmed that it's going to be a thing, people are *****ing that it's not on the Wii U instead.
> 
> If I was in charge at Nintendo, I'd cancel it just because of that JUST to piss people off.
> 
> ...



Ah, I see, thanks!! I've heard really good things about Ocarina of Time.


----------



## en_1gma (Nov 5, 2014)

HYYYYYPE TRAAAAAAIN!

Welcome to the Hype Train, Majora's Mask 3D. Bayonetta 2 and Bionicle 2015 have kept the seat warm for you.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> Ah, I see, thanks!! I've heard really good things about Ocarina of Time.



Overrated as OoT is imo, I feel its kinda required to play it before MM.

What I'm saying is be sure to play OoT.

Also, all the other titles Adol mentioned are worth your time as well.

Oracle of  Seasons/Ages, Minish Cap, and The Wind Waker are all also pretty fantastic imo.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 5, 2014)

SteveyTaco said:


> Chugga-chugga choo-choo!


My boyfriend and I are ready to throw money at the monitor, Nintendo. BRING IT ON!!! I was going to beg my parents for the original but now I'll just wait till it's ready to pre-order. I AM SO EXCITED EEEEEEE! *fangirls uncontrollably*


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 5, 2014)

IM SO HYPED. THIS IS THE BEST ANNOUNCEMENT I COULD EVER ASK FOR. REMAKE OF HOENN NOW A MAJORAS MASK REMAKE I LOVE YOU NINTENDO AND YOU ARE MAKING ME LOVE LIFE AGAIN

CAN YOU TELL IM HYPED???!


----------



## oath2order (Nov 5, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Yeah, ok. That's cool and all.
> 
> But what is America getting?



Well, since it's in English....


----------



## Beleated_Media (Nov 5, 2014)

I never played Majora, yet my friend has. I can't wait for the release! It'll be awesome to experince the sheer terror, IN HD/3D


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Nov 5, 2014)

Yay! So much frustration with puzzles in OoT, but now I get to be mind blown again!


----------



## Geoni (Nov 5, 2014)

*YEEEEESSSSSS*

inb4 staff gripes at me for post quality but I had to say that


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 5, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Well, since it's in English....



Look at the rating label.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 5, 2014)

I really hope that America doesn't get a ****ty exclusive like a code for extra health. Knowing NoA though, our Pre-Order exclusives will be crappy compared to Europe's and Japan's


----------



## MoonlightAbsol (Nov 6, 2014)

OH MY GOD IVE BEEN WAITING FOREVER FOR THIS I CAN DIE HAPPY NOW!!!

But in all seriousness though... I'm gonna need a quick way to make money cause there's been some other things that I've been wanting to buy so bad... But YES! I'm super excited and I can't wait any longer!


----------



## Ponyu (Nov 6, 2014)

OMG... I just sat down for a few minutes before going to work, in a very cranky mood, passively checking out the Nintendo Direct --- became suspicious after a few seconds, then unsure, then suuuuuuuper happy. I actually just shed some tears of happiness!!! :') Then jumped up immediately to text my sister the news. I love MM so much!!!


----------



## ACNiko (Nov 6, 2014)

I just finished watching the Direct.......... I'M SO HAPPY!!!

FINALLY this game is being remade! This is HUGE for me since Majora's Mask is one of the very few Zelda games I have never played before, and I FINALLY get to experience this.

Also, I'm thinking about getting the special bundle. That Majora's Mask pin would look fantastic on my jacket.


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 6, 2014)

2015 confirmed to be another year where I will throw all of my money to Nintendo (again)

SO HYPED CAN'T WAIT


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 6, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Spoiler


That's beautiful.


----------



## kesttang (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm gonna buy it for my fiance. She's a huge fan of that game. Oh my GOD! Ha.


----------



## unravel (Nov 6, 2014)

OMG YES BEN DROWNED CONFIRMED!!!!


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 6, 2014)

Why aint this in the General Zelda discussion thread? I don't think it's a big enough reason to go outside of it? But who knows, I'm not as big on Zelda like some people are.

Also Europe is the only place getting a Special edition  Take THAT Americans!


----------



## azukitan (Nov 6, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Why aint this in the General Zelda discussion thread? I don't think it's a big enough reason to go outside of it? But who knows, I'm not as big on Zelda like some people are.
> 
> Also Europe is the only place getting a Special edition  Take THAT Americans!



No....
NOOOOO!!!!
TELL ME THAT ISN'T TRUE, HYOGO! ;A;


----------



## Hyoshido (Nov 6, 2014)

azukitan said:


> No....
> NOOOOO!!!!
> TELL ME THAT ISN'T TRUE, HYOGO! ;A;


Only confirmed in Europe at the moment!

America getting rekt for once ( ͠? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Saylor (Nov 6, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Spoiler


Whoa, I adore the artwork; it looks amazing.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 6, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Why aint this in the General Zelda discussion thread? I don't think it's a big enough reason to go outside of it? But who knows, I'm not as big on Zelda like some people are.
> 
> *Also Europe is the only place getting a Special edition  Take THAT Americans!*


We usually get crappy editions/pre-order exclusives anyway when it comes to Nintendo titles, Europe is the one who gets blessed  with everything.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 6, 2014)

ive never played the actual game, just a rom. ;;;;;;
I CANT WAIT THO. IM EXCITE

- - - Post Merge - - -



DoctorGallifrey said:


> We usually get crappy editions/pre-order exclusives anyway when it comes to Nintendo titles, Europe is the one who gets blessed  with everything.



friendly reminder that the dual bundle for NA comes with 200 potions while EU and JP get steelbooks/figurines (idek about dual bundle)
(((((((((


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2014)

Hyogo said:


> Only confirmed in Europe at the moment!
> 
> America getting rekt for once ( ͠? ͜ʖ ͡?)



Didn't you guys also get a swag Bayonetta 2 LE?

lol "for once"


----------



## Yui Z (Nov 6, 2014)

Voltz09 said:


> I need to pre order this the moment it goes online 0_0



I definitely plan to order that (if my pocket will let me)!! Really want the shiny pin in the box. Majora's Mask is yet another game I'm super hyped for!

All the good games keep coming out at once when I'm practically broke.


----------



## kesttang (Nov 6, 2014)

Yui Z said:


> I definitely plan to order that (if my pocket will let me)!! Really want the shiny pin in the box. Majora's Mask is yet another game I'm super hyped for!
> 
> All the good games keep coming out at once when I'm practically broke.



Yeah, same here. I'm pretty broke right now. All the good games are coming out now... Christmas is coming up too. Lol.


----------



## VillageDweller (Nov 6, 2014)

i never played majoras mask so I'm happy about this! Also yay that special edition 

I kinda want to get OoT now though oops =(


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 6, 2014)

computertrash said:


> ive never played the actual game, just a rom. ;;;;;;
> I CANT WAIT THO. IM EXCITE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



True, we're getting that. However, it's price is the same as it would be buying both games separately (2 cent difference, which isn't much). The 200 Potion codes really aren't that much either, especially when you start to advance in the game, chances are they'll be gone before you face Groudon or Kyogre. It's not much of a deal. There isn't much incentive to buy the double pack, except for the fact that they come packaged together.

I'd rather have a steelbook and other goodies than a 200 potion code.

So yes, Europe & Japan again have gotten better things than America has


Not to mention with Bayonetta 2, y'all get a special edition with some artwork and other goodies. While America only gets the game.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2014)

why would anyone even need 200 potions in the first place?

like you'd have to be on the level of utter loser at the game for that

I mean I can think of plenty of reasons why one could get stuck on MM, but dying is pretty low on that list


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 6, 2014)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> True, we're getting that. However, it's price is the same as it would be buying both games separately (2 cent difference, which isn't much). The 200 Potion codes really aren't that much either, especially when you start to advance in the game, chances are they'll be gone before you face Groudon or Kyogre. It's not much of a deal. There isn't much incentive to buy the double pack, except for the fact that they come packaged together.
> 
> I'd rather have a steelbook and other goodies than a 200 potion code.


I'm pretty sure that's what they meant too.



DoctorGallifrey said:


> Not to mention with Bayonetta 2, y'all get a special edition with some artwork and other goodies. While America only gets the game.


It's also an extremely rare limited edition, with only between 15k-16k made. That's for all of Europe. I really wanted one of the First Print Editions, but even I was unable to get my hands on it.

Apart from that, after the general neglect experienced by Europe/the PAL region in general for literally _years_, I think it's nice that at least one publisher decides to treat this region well. Americans can complain all they want for all I care, it's time we get nice ****.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2014)

Let's just compromise and say that both regions deserve nice **** for stuff like this that will clearly pull units.


----------



## Bowie (Nov 6, 2014)

I can't wait! What I can wait for is all the different versions of BEN Drowned there is going to be as a result of the Elegy of Emptiness statue. I really hope Jadusable can make something good out of it, though.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 6, 2014)

Bowie said:


> I can't wait! What I can wait for is all the different versions of BEN Drowned there is going to be as a result of the Elegy of Emptiness statue. I really hope Jadusable can make something good out of it, though.



oh man thats right
theyd better make everything all nice and remastered like OoT3D
they
they did do that for OoT3D right
make it all pretty


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 6, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> *I'm pretty sure that's what they meant too.*
> 
> 
> *It's also an extremely rare limited edition, with only between 15k-16k made. That's for all of Europe. I really wanted one of the First Print Editions, but even I was unable to get my hands on it.*
> ...



1st Bold: I took it to mean that he thought that we got a better exclusive, which we obviously didn't. I can see now how he might of been agreeing with me though. 

2nd Bold: Oh? It has a limited amount of copies? I haven't seen anything about that, all the reports I've read just stated what's coming with it. 



LambdaDelta said:


> Let's just compromise and say that both regions deserve nice **** for stuff like this that will clearly pull units.


Agreed.


----------



## Nightray (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm pretty excited! ^_^ Because of this, it made me decide to save up for a 3ds :3 

Wooooo, going to be great to bring this game with me everywhere and enjoy the amazing soundtrack. <3 

I don't mind waiting patiently for this game.


----------



## Sanaki (Nov 6, 2014)

My sister has the game and I was going to play it, but now I think I'll just buy this when it comes out.


----------



## Flop (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey guys,  here's Trundle's uh..... _official_ thread.  Plus it's already in the correct Board


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 6, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> People have been _begging_ for this for *many years* now, and now that Nintendo has FINALLY confirmed that it's going to be a thing, people are *****ing that it's not on the Wii U instead.
> 
> If I was in charge at Nintendo, I'd cancel it just because of that JUST to piss people off.



since when was 3 years considered "many"


----------



## Cory (Nov 6, 2014)

Inb4 when they say Spring 2015 it is June 20th


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 6, 2014)

Cory said:


> Inb4 when they say Spring 2015 it is June 20th



It come out in February, the game has actually been in development for a long time.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also guys,

*REMEMBER THAT THE SPECIAL EDITION VERSION HAS ONLY BEEN CONFIRMED FOR THE UK (and EU as well). I wouldn't get your hopes up, NA folks.*


----------



## Flop (Nov 6, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> People have been _begging_ for this for *many years* now, and now that Nintendo has FINALLY confirmed that it's going to be a thing, people are *****ing that it's not on the Wii U instead.
> 
> If I was in charge at Nintendo, I'd cancel it just because of that JUST to piss people off.


There was a Club Nintendo reward as a Virtual Console download for Majora's Mask, so if anyone is whining about not having a Wii U port, they can only blame themself for not redeeming it when it was available.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> since when was 3 years considered "many"


I was just thinking this.  But yeah,  many many people have been begging for it for _some _ time.


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 6, 2014)

Fierce said:


> There was a Club Nintendo reward as a Virtual Console download for Majora's Mask, so if anyone is whining about not having a Wii U port, they can only blame themself for not redeeming it when it was available.



Exaaactly, and virtually everybody owns a Wii. It was available for the Wii/GC

- - - Post Merge - - -

Plus, why on earth would a n64 game be remade onto a home console? That's like remaking a game boy game for a Wii; there simply won't be enough content and the odds are that people that haven't played it before would be _extremely_ underwhelmed by how short the game would be, in comparison to other first-party Wii U titles.


----------



## lazuli (Nov 6, 2014)

let us all be thankful for the fact that US gets SM4SH:WiiU before JP ok

for players of OoT3D:

since MM and OoT are similar in terms of gameplay (i guess), how was OoT3D? how much better was it than the original visually? musically? I NEED TO KNOW.


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 6, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> It come out in February ...


Got any kind of source for this information?


----------



## Jarrad (Nov 6, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> Got any kind of source for this information?



http://mynintendonews.com/2014/11/0...as-mask-3d-with-a-february-15th-release-date/

stores neva lie bruddah


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> stores neva lie bruddah



ahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Nerd House (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm not as excited for this as I am for, say, Dragon Age Inquisition or The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt.

Maybe because I haven't played more than 10 minutes of Majora's Mask? -shrug-


----------



## typhoonmoore (Nov 6, 2014)

When I got OOT 3D, I have never played the original, so it was like a new game to me. But since I've played MM almost all the way through already, I'm really excited to play this game on the go with new updated 3DS graphics! =)


----------



## Eldin (Nov 6, 2014)

computertrash said:


> for players of OoT3D:
> 
> since MM and OoT are similar in terms of gameplay (i guess), how was OoT3D? how much better was it than the original visually? musically? I NEED TO KNOW.



I have the 3DS and N64 versions, and I will say visually it was much much better imo. I don't use the 3D function so I can't say about that one way or the other, but just in general the graphics were a lot smoother, I was impressed. The music was the same, I believe (but I've only played through the N64 version a handful of times and my memory is crap so don't hold me to this, aha). Unless you mean the sound quality, in which case I have no clue. I'd say it was improved, but hard to tell as I'm not that observant. c;


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 6, 2014)

...


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 6, 2014)

...


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 6, 2014)

honestly if you have even the slightest intention to play MM3D you should go ahead and grab OoT3D as well

and if you haven't played OoT you should play that before MM


narrative and stuff are for the most part separate, but playing OoT first just makes MM far more enjoyable


----------



## oath2order (Nov 7, 2014)

Wyndfyre said:


> Yeah, the remake's improvements are mostly just graphical, or made for convenience. (Extra slots to equip items, a hint system, I think they added a glowing door to the water temple to make it more noticeable or something?) But still worth a purchase, as it's gorgeous, the 3D isn't bad, and it's portable.
> 
> I assume MM:3D will be the same.
> 
> ...



Water Temple was massively redone with glowing doors so you can say "now go through the yellow tunnel" etc


Here's some comparisons of OoT and OoT3D


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 7, 2014)

oath2order said:


> Here's some comparisons of OoT and OoT3D
> 
> [snip]



I would have never noticed most of these things if you didn't point them out. D:

At least now I sorta get why everyone's all _"rah rah rah, they made OoT 3D too bright and colorful."_


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2014)

honestly, I only have a problem with the first image

3D looks too filtered imo


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 7, 2014)

The new happy mask shop looks _too_ happy, now that there's a side-by-side comparison.

But in-game I didn't look at it long enough to notice, much less care. Lol.


----------



## Ponyu (Nov 7, 2014)

Ha! Nice comparison pics  Personally, I appreciate bright colors (I preferred the look of Skyward Sword over the one of Twilight Princess), so I'm extra excited for MM 3D's improved looks. Did people actually complain about Oot 3D's bright colors? :O


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> The new happy mask shop looks _too_ happy, now that there's a side-by-side comparison.



Nobody appreciates the irony of a place calling itself a Happy Mask Shop just being this drab old building anymore.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm kind of expecting this end up graphically a little darker than OoT, to fit the game.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Nov 7, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I'm kind of expecting this end up graphically a little darker than OoT, to fit the game.



Clock Town starts out all bright and happy and just grows progressively more darker as time passes


----------



## ACNiko (Nov 7, 2014)

Pre-ordered MM3D Special Edition today!


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 7, 2014)

Ponyu said:


> Did people actually complain about Oot 3D's bright colors? :O



It's come up A LOT on two of the other forums I frequent that OoT 3D was suddenly, _"too bright for its atmosphere."_

I didn't realize OoT was meant to be a darker Zelda like MM and TP. :v
Maybe Market Town (as adult Link), The Well, and the Shadow Temple later on in the game.. but I found them to be dark enough to fit their given atmospheres. Nothing ever felt "out of place."



LambdaDelta said:


> Nobody appreciates the irony of a place calling itself a Happy Mask Shop just being this drab old building anymore.



Too true.
Nor the fact that the owner has an evil mask and a psychotic break in the sequel.


----------



## RayOfHope (Nov 7, 2014)

...


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 8, 2014)

I wonder though, will it be for all 3DSes or only the New 3DS and New 3DS XL.


----------



## ACNiko (Nov 8, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I wonder though, will it be for all 3DSes or only the New 3DS and New 3DS XL.



All 3DS systems.


----------



## Pearls (Nov 8, 2014)

I want this, I'm pre ordering this as soon as possible


----------



## ACNiko (Nov 8, 2014)

Aonuma reveals that MM3D has been in development since the Ocarina of Time 3D release.

Source: his recent post on Miiverse.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2014)

Im wondering if there will be a Master Quest. A Boss Rush would be pointless since you can fight them all any time you want anyways.


----------



## DoctorGallifrey (Nov 8, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> I wonder though, will it be for all 3DSes or only the New 3DS and New 3DS XL.



The "New" 3DS & 3DSXL plays all the games that the original 3DS and 3DS XL plays. It's cardslot is the same, the only difference with the New & Old is improved hardware to make it run smoother and faster


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 8, 2014)

DoctorGallifrey said:


> The "New" 3DS & 3DSXL plays all the games that the original 3DS and 3DS XL plays. It's cardslot is the same, the only difference with the New & Old is improved hardware to make it run smoother and faster



So that means the game is for all 3ds? Well that's awesome :3

I still would have bought a new 3ds XL for this lol


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 8, 2014)

ACNiko said:


> All 3DS systems.


That's nice to know, I kinda wnated to play it after watching all these YouTube videos about it, but I do not own a GameCube.



DoctorGallifrey said:


> The "New" 3DS & 3DSXL plays all the games that the original 3DS and 3DS XL plays. It's cardslot is the same, the only difference with the New & Old is improved hardware to make it run smoother and faster


What I meant was the game since they mentioned that they will make games exclusively for the "New" 3DS which the original devices cannot play. One they announced was Xenoblade I believe?


----------



## Reindeer (Nov 8, 2014)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> What I meant was the game since they mentioned that they will make games exclusively for the "New" 3DS which the original devices cannot play. One they announced was Xenoblade I believe?


Some games released for it will be exclusive, but I think the soonest we'll hear of them will be when we get a Direct about the New 3DS for American/European territories.
MM3D's packaging shows that it's for Nintendo 3DS, and the Japanese trailer also just says "Nintendo 3DS". Pair that with the fact that MM wouldn't be much if at all harder to run than OOT, and that's all the confirmation you need.

The games exclusive to the New 3DS are ones that will need the powered up CPU/GPU to run smoothly, with some possible titles being N3DS-enhanced, like how some DS games were DSi-enhanced. They will still work on all old systems but have some features exclusive to the N3DS, etc.

The only game we know of currently that's exclusive to N3DS is Xenoblade Chronicles 3D. Even in Japan there are no games that won't run on both systems at the moment. If I recall correctly, Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate is N3DS-enhanced with faster loading times (and the use of the C-stick and new buttons), but that's it.


----------



## Tao (Nov 8, 2014)

I'm quite happy about this.

I never played Majora's Mask as a kid and struggled to get into it as an adult since I thought that the N64's graphics aged horribly and it was just an awful visual appearance for me to sit through.

This gives me the opportunity to play and actually enjoy it.


----------



## oath2order (Nov 8, 2014)

http://www.zeldainformer.com/news/more-comparisons-between-majoras-mask-and-its-remake#.VF6_n_nF8lI

good comparison, I think.


----------



## ACNiko (Nov 9, 2014)

^Yeah, the graphics has been improved a lot, it looks so much better than the original.


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 9, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> Yeah, ok. That's cool and all.
> 
> But what is America getting?



If we don't get the special edition I'm going to be really upset. I didn't even know there was a special edition for ALBW until I saw this thread lol.


----------



## ACNiko (Nov 9, 2014)

There was a special edition for ALBW? Are you talking about the one that was exclusive for GAME in the UK?


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> How the hell did you even manage to play the GCN version for a notable amount of time with all its problems?



It had problems?

mine worked perfectly fine I never beat it tho


----------



## Lady Timpani (Nov 9, 2014)

ACNiko said:


> There was a special edition for ALBW? Are you talking about the one that was exclusive for GAME in the UK?



I think that's what LambdaDelta was talking about. At least, when I googled it, I found this, which was enough to make me jealous lol.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm in need of a new 3DS and I wanted to wait and get the new 3DS, but now I'm completely torn because if they make a really cool XL with MM design I'm going to have to buy it. There's no way I'm missing out on that.


----------



## Dustmop (Nov 10, 2014)

GaMERCaT said:


> It had problems?
> 
> mine worked perfectly fine I never beat it tho



An awful lot of people, myself included, had problems with MM freezing constantly on the GC Collector's Edition.

Nothing else, just MM. Everything else on the Collector's Edition runs fine.

As much as I love MM, I stopped trying to play it on the GC a long time ago because it froze up so much. And it's not like my cube has any problems, this is the only game I have that it won't run. :c

I'm just glad I'll finally get my hands on a new copy that works. <3


----------



## Rasha (Nov 10, 2014)

I've always heard rumors about it being remade but only today i knew that its actually happening! I've never played the original (and oh how I wanted to) so this is a dream come true, can't wait


----------



## unravel (Nov 11, 2014)

Adol the Red said:


> People have been _begging_ for this for *many years* now, and now that Nintendo has FINALLY confirmed that it's going to be a thing, people are *****ing that it's not on the Wii U instead.
> 
> If I was in charge at Nintendo, I'd cancel it just because of that JUST to piss people off.


Its there in virtual console so w/e jist chill dude


----------



## Trundle (Nov 14, 2014)

ACNiko said:


> Aonuma reveals that MM3D has been in development since the Ocarina of Time 3D release.
> 
> Source: his recent post on Miiverse.



Nice! I found that really interesting.


----------

